# SEC sets record for most bowl wins in a season by a conference



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/sec-sets-record-with-bowl-wins/


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

Throwback said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/sec-sets-record-with-bowl-wins/



compliments of the west.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep, "down" year for SEC...poor qb play...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2016)

Somebody tell mguthrie....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Bama split its win with UGA


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2016)

Ironic isn't it, that last season the SEC west played consistently well, then fell apart in the bowls, this year the west was wildly inconsistent,  but crushed the competition in the bowls...thus far.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep, SEC formally exposed as the haters say, lol. 
They were indeed exposed as the True dominant conference in College Football!!!

Sorry SEC Bashers. As stated in a different thread, the bias is there for a reason, so get used to it and embrace it. No one can deny that week after week, the SEC schedule is the toughest in the nation.
Sure, there are other great teams out there, some better than some SEC teams, but they do not compete with the same level of talent week in, week out like the SEC does.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 3, 2016)

The only teams other than sec schools that are any count are clepsome and osu. But if they played an sec schedule they'd be 2-3 loss teams imo.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats S E C!!! 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2016)

> Shame on Florida and Texas A&M for keeping us from a perfect 10-0 record. (Just kidding, guys.)





SEC rules. Everybody else drools.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

sec west rules; east rides coat tails.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sec west rules; east rides coat tails.



UGA did their part last year and this year unlike Bama. Thanks for joining the party 6er


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Ironic isn't it, that last season the SEC west played consistently well, then fell apart in the bowls, this year the west was wildly inconsistent,  but crushed the competition in the bowls...thus far.




Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.  

This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.


Only two SEC teams this year played a team with a better record.  The rest played teams with a lesser record


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.
> 
> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.
> 
> ...



Oh boy. Now you've done it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

only one team curb stomped another conference champion and gets to play again next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.
> 
> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.
> 
> ...



Dang it you just used facts and that's not going to go over very well.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.
> 
> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.
> 
> ...



Go back into hiding


----------



## nickel back (Jan 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.
> 
> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.
> 
> ...



Why not any of the other conference would.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats SEC homers!!!! Thats impressive.

Not to take anything away from the accomplishment, but I said it before the bowls even started, there were some really bad match ups and I was scratching my head on why some of these teams were even matched up. There could have been some really good bowl games if they would have matched up teams more comparable to where they finished in respective conferences?

It is what it is. One of the worst bowl seasons I can ever remember.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 3, 2016)

UT and UF should have switched opponents and it may have been 10-1.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Most of the SEC played lesser competition this year.  Last year was different.
> 
> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.
> 
> ...



The games were blowouts, did you check the rankings?  But you are correct, there were huge mismatches...but not according to the rankings...


----------



## chadair (Jan 3, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UT and UF should have switched opponents and it may have been 10-1.



only chance Florida stood of winning a bowl game is if it woulda been against UGA or Vandy. But I'm not convinced they could beat Vandy again!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> UGA did their part last year and this year unlike Bama. Thanks for joining the party 6er



That is gonna leave a mark on 6er's forehead!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh boy. Now you've done it.



You got nothing to talk about.  Your team got crushed.  Embarrassing whipped.  Man handled. ... etc!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2016)

What a difference a year makes...

SEC.... SEC.... SEC....

•••


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 3, 2016)

10rc blew out two big 10 teams the last two years in their bowl game. As good as we were clicking the last few games I would have liked to see us play a top tier big 10 team but I thought nw at 10 wins would have been good competition but was wrong. I'd bet 10rc woulda wasted mich and mich st too this year. Short of osu they'd beat any team in the big 10.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 3, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Yep, SEC formally exposed as the haters say, lol.
> They were indeed exposed as the True dominant conference in College Football!!!
> 
> Sorry SEC Bashers. As stated in a different thread, the bias is there for a reason, so get used to it and embrace it. No one can deny that week after week, the SEC schedule is the toughest in the nation.
> Sure, there are other great teams out there, some better than some SEC teams, but they do not compete with the same level of talent week in, week out like the SEC does.


 
The Truth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> You got nothing to talk about.  Your team got crushed.  Embarrassing whipped.  Man handled. ... etc!





I didn't say it, it was one of your SEC brothers. Sometimes the truth stings a little.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> The games were blowouts, did you check the rankings?  But you are correct, there were huge mismatches...but not according to the rankings...




Im just saying that most SEC bowl teams this year were matched up with teams from other conferences with lower records. 


8-3 LSU vs 7-5 Texas Tech 

8-4 MS State vs 7-5 NC State 

8-4 aTm vs 7-5 Louisville 

9-3 UGA vs 7-5 Penn State 

7-5 Ark vs 6-6 K State 


Auburn and Tennessee were the only two teams who played teams with better records.  Memphis had a better record that Auburn but lets face it, Auburn lost 4 games out of the six by less than one score.   Our team overall was better than 6-6.   Tennessee was on the verge of being a very good team and rolled in their bowl game.

Im certainly not making excuses for the SEC being good but it did help our cause.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 3, 2016)

No other conferences compare..... not even close


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Yep, SEC formally exposed as the haters say, lol.
> They were indeed exposed as the True dominant conference in College Football!!!
> 
> Sorry SEC Bashers. As stated in a different thread, the bias is there for a reason, so get used to it and embrace it. No one can deny that week after week, the SEC schedule is the toughest in the nation.
> Sure, there are other great teams out there, some better than some SEC teams, but they do not compete with the same level of talent week in, week out like the SEC does.



Where was this train of thought last bowl season?  Either bowl records count or they don't.  You don't get to pick and choose which years they matter to fit your argument.

Will you go on record as saying the SEC was the worst conference last year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where was this train of thought last bowl season?  Either bowl records count or they don't.  You don't get to pick and choose which years they matter to fit your argument.
> 
> Will you go on record as saying the SEC was the worst conference last year?



Yep... The SEC west was the worst.. East was the Best! We won our bowl games..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... The SEC west was the worst.. East was the Best! We won our bowl games..



i see you finally got all those dishes washed


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Yep, SEC formally exposed as the haters say, lol.
> They were indeed exposed as the True dominant conference in College Football!!!
> 
> Sorry SEC Bashers. As stated in a different thread, the bias is there for a reason, so get used to it and embrace it. No one can deny that week after week, the SEC schedule is the toughest in the nation.
> Sure, there are other great teams out there, some better than some SEC teams, but they do not compete with the same level of talent week in, week out like the SEC does.





Boudreaux said:


> The Truth.



True dat. ^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i see you finally got all those dishes washed


----------



## nickel back (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i see you finally got all those dishes washed



its time for your nap...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> its time for your nap...



After the nurse changes his diaper she'll give him his meds then nighty night.. Off to dream about "Golden Girls" re-runs.....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Im just saying that most SEC bowl teams this year were matched up with teams from other conferences with lower records.
> 
> 
> 8-3 LSU vs 7-5 Texas Tech
> ...



Clemson fans don't want to hear this,...but Tennessee is VERY similar to Clemson, and possibly better in the trenches,...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Clemson fans don't want to hear this,...but Tennessee is VERY similar to Clemson, and possibly better in the trenches,...



Maybe Bama doesn't want to hear it, either.  10rc had Bama on the ropes, with a much lesser QB and a lesser front 7 on defense.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe Bama doesn't want to hear it, either.  10rc had Bama on the ropes, with a much lesser QB and a lesser front 7 on defense.



why dont you just start wearing puke orange and singing rocky top. 

No hope for you now


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe Bama doesn't want to hear it, either.  10rc had Bama on the ropes, with a much lesser QB and a lesser front 7 on defense.



The 2 QB's are very similar, Clemson has better receivers.
As to the Defense, UT's front is, again very similar...
your soft ACC schedule skews the numbers,...UT had Oklahoma down and out, then folded the tents...
We'll see soon enough...care to make a prediction?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> The 2 QB's are very similar, Clemson has better receivers.
> As to the Defense, UT's front is, again very similar...
> your soft ACC schedule skews the numbers,...UT had Oklahoma down and out, then folded the tents...
> We'll see soon enough...care to make a prediction?



I have no idea how this game is gonna go.  No matter who wins it won't be near as easy as their semifinal game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have no idea how this game is gonna go.  No matter who wins it won't be near as easy as their semifinal game.



only elfiiiiiiiiiii is prescient; but nice try thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have no idea how this game is gonna go.  No matter who wins it won't be near as easy as their semifinal game.



starts back pedaling when challenged. Typical Semenolevol behavior


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> only elfiiiiiiiiiii is prescient; but nice try thug.



Yep, and right now my vintage Zenith crystal ball is down. The CRT picture tube went out and the new one is on back order. Finding parts is getting harder every day.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> starts back pedaling when challenged. Typical Semenolevol behavior



Back pedaling from what?  My pick is already out.  I thought Oklahoma was the team to beat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why dont you just start wearing puke orange and singing rocky top.
> 
> No hope for you now



Nope... Once you go that far down in the septic tank the hoses can't pull you out... 

No hope in SIGHT if you let yourself go that bad!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 4, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Clemson fans don't want to hear this,...but Tennessee is VERY similar to Clemson, and possibly better in the trenches,...



True but Clemson is also similar to Ole Miss except better all around.   


Should be a fun game to watch.

Anyone here going?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Anyone here going?



I don't think you can use EBT cards on StubHub...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think you can use EBT cards on StubHub...



Yes you can


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where was this train of thought last bowl season?  Either bowl records count or they don't.  You don't get to pick and choose which years they matter to fit your argument.
> 
> Will you go on record as saying the SEC was the worst conference last year?



Sure, why not. 

But as I stated in my OP, there are teams out there that are better than some SEC teams, but NONE of those teams play the same level of talent week in, week out. That's why it's the dominant conference in the Nation. 
There's no denying what Urban has done at OSU, Dabo at Clemson, Shaw at Stanford & so on. But the level of overall talent top to bottom in the entire conferences is just not the same.
Give an above average team a month to prepare, any things possible, as it was last year with the bowl results.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think you can use EBT cards on StubHub...



Im sure one of our Bama or Clemson fans are going.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> But as I stated in my OP, there are teams out there that are better than some SEC teams, but NONE of those teams play the same level of talent week in, week out. That's why it's the dominant conference in the Nation.
> There's no denying what Urban has done at OSU, Dabo at Clemson, Shaw at Stanford & so on. But the level of overall talent top to bottom in the entire conferences is just not the same.
> Give an above average team a month to prepare, any things possible, as it was last year with the bowl results.



Not this year it hasn't.  The SEC as a whole was actually better last year when it lost most of it's bowl games.  The SEC East is probably the worst division in any Power 5 conference.  Remember, Florida is you East Champion.

While the top of the SEC was better (Bama), the PAC12 was the deepest conference.  There's a reason why the bottom of the SEC doesn't upset the top as much as the PAC12 does.  I understand that the top of the SEC is better, but the bottom is worse.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not this year it hasn't.  The SEC as a whole was actually better last year when it lost most of it's bowl games.  The SEC East is probably the worst division in any Power 5 conference.
> 
> While the top of the SEC was better (Bama), the PAC12 was the deepest conference.



So what does that say about FSU and or the ACC? UGA could beat FSU. Clemson is the only thing going in the ACC.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA could beat FSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



Please, enlighten me on how that would be impossible... You idjits did lose to Tech!!!!

Come on.. Let's hear how..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please, enlighten me on how that would be impossible... You idjits did lose to Tech!!!!
> 
> Come on.. Let's hear how..



The Gators say hello.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



Oh my future wifey there!
And uga beating fsu..


----------



## Scott G (Jan 5, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> This is one of the reasons you can not use bowl wins/losses to compare conferences.



Odd, the SEC bowl records have been quoted for a full year by the haters...........NOW you tell us?!?!



Gold Ranger said:


> The Gators say hello.



Difference: The Gators actually played for their conference title. FSU?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The Gators say hello.



Hmmm... Losing to the Gators or losing to Tech... Yeah, I would take loss to Florida than a 3-9 Tech team that only won 1 ACC game... NOW THAT's a "HELLO"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh my future wifey there!
> And uga beating fsu..



Showing your Vol intelligence... Did you not see FSU lose to Tech... ..

Let's hear more of your blah, blah, blah... You know, the one liners you drop and don't back up..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not this year it hasn't.  The SEC as a whole was actually better last year when it lost most of it's bowl games.  The SEC East is probably the worst division in any Power 5 conference.  Remember, Florida is you East Champion.
> 
> While the top of the SEC was better (Bama), the PAC12 was the deepest conference.  There's a reason why the bottom of the SEC doesn't upset the top as much as the PAC12 does.  I understand that the top of the SEC is better, but the bottom is worse.



you are certifiable crazy; really.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you are certifiable crazy; really.



He also picked Oklahoma like his buddy 4x4 to win it all.. We ALL know how that's going!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... Losing to the Gators or losing to Tech... Yeah, I would take loss to Florida than a 3-9 Tech team that only won 1 ACC game... NOW THAT's a "HELLO"!



Let's compare how our teams played against common opponents.....

Ga Tech:  Beats FSU on a blocked fg return for a touchdown to win by 6.  Loses to UGA by 7.

Florida: Curb stomps UGA 27-3.  Loses to FSU 27-2.

Math version......

Point differential for Ga Tech: UGA +13.
Point differential for Florida: FSU +49.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you are certifiable crazy; really.



I didn't say the PAC was better, I said it is deeper.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He also picked Oklahoma like his buddy 4x4 to win it all.. We ALL know how that's going!



You picked UGA to win it all, and your coach got fired.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I didn't say the PAC was better, I said it is deeper.



more back pedalling; fsu fan; figures


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You picked UGA to win it all, and your coach got fired.



you really do not know who BIG DOLLAR is, do you.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Let's compare how our teams played against common opponents.....
> 
> Ga Tech:  Beats FSU on a blocked fg return for a touchdown to win by 6.  Loses to UGA by 7.
> 
> ...



Stats are for losers.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Stats are for losers.



But scores are for winners.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what does that say about FSU and or the ACC? UGA could beat FSU. Clemson is the only thing going in the ACC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Difference: The Gators actually played for their conference title. FSU?



Had FSU been in the Sec we would've played for the title too. We mopped the floor with your East champion.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You picked UGA to win it all, and your coach got fired.



He sho nuff did. 


Poor fellow.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Let's compare how our teams played against common opponents.....
> 
> Ga Tech:  Beats FSU on a blocked fg return for a touchdown to win by 6.  Loses to UGA by 7.
> 
> ...




UGA and FSU are way to similar. Both have QB issues your transfer did better until he missed the bowl game. Both offenses were built for the strong backs we have and unfortunately Chubb got hurt early on. Without Cook FSU is nothing! How did your bowl game turn out without your QB?

FSU and UGA could win the game on any given day..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> and your coach got fired.



And we still won our bowl game.. What's your excuse?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You picked UGA to win it all, .



GoDawgs 2016!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we still won our bowl game.. What's your excuse?



We beat GT. Ya'll didn't.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Had FSU been in the Sec we would've played for the title too. We mopped the floor with your East champion.



Pfffttt... You guys would have lost to Carolina!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA and FSU are way to similar. Both have QB issues your transfer did better until he missed the bowl game. Both offenses were built for the strong backs we have and unfortunately Chubb got hurt early on. Without Cook FSU is nothing! How did your bowl game turn out without your QB?
> 
> FSU and UGA could win the game on any given day..



You do realize that our transfer qb didn't start a game the second half of the season, right?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

cant believe gold ranger is in here trying to prop up fsu this year since they are a crap team this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We beat GT. Ya'll didn't.



Yep, we couldn't beat an ACC bottom dweller, but we could stomp your champion.  What does that say?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> cant believe gold ranger is in here trying to prop up fsu this year since they are a crap team this year.



The season ended up about what I figured.  3 losses was my prediction for a very young team.

Saying FSU could beat UGA isn't propping them up.  It's really nothing to brag about.

The bowl game?  It was our Utah.  Take it how you want to.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The season ended up about what I figured.  3 losses was my prediction for a very young team.
> 
> Saying FSU could beat UGA isn't propping them up.  It's really nothing to brag about.
> 
> The bowl game?  It was our Utah.  Take it how you want to.


no way fsu beats the dogs this year. Nice try at riling up the pound.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The season ended up about what I figured.  3 losses was my prediction for a very young team.
> 
> Saying FSU could beat UGA isn't propping them up.  It's really nothing to brag about.
> 
> The bowl game?  It was our Utah.  Take it how you want to.



I take it as a WEAK ACC team that couldn't beat the Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we couldn't beat an ACC bottom dweller, but we could stomp your champion.  What does that say?



FSU sucks as bad as UGA if not worse!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I take it as a WEAK ACC team that couldn't beat the Dawgs!



Or an SEC East Champion that couldn't even score a fg against FSU.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU sucks as bad as UGA if not worse!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Or an SEC East Champion that couldn't even score a fg against FSU.



Spin it anyway you want.. FSU sucks just as bad as UGA. Everyone knows it but the FSU crowd won't admit it!

At the end of the day FSU is 10-3 and UGA is 10-3..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



See? Even Trump agrees with Slayer.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Spin it anyway you want.. FSU sucks just as bad as UGA. Everyone knows it but the FSU crowd won't admit it!
> 
> At the end of the day FSU is 10-3 and UGA is 10-3..



Combined record of 10 teams beaten by:

UGA 51 - 72

FSU 63 - 64


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Combined record of 10 teams beaten by:
> 
> UGA 51 - 72
> 
> FSU 63 - 64



keep trying spin boy


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

still think the fsu loss to tek was the worst loss by any team in all cfb this year. no way spin boy can make that one go away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> still think the fsu loss to tek was the worst loss by any team in all cfb this year. no way spin boy can make that one go away.



No WAY to spin that one.. It's worse than FSU losing to NC State in 2012 when FSU was ranked #3..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... You guys would have lost to Carolina!



We spanked the very best your division had to offer.


Man Handled


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> We spanked the very best your division had to offer.
> 
> 
> Man Handled



And lost to Tech!! Can't run from that one!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

FSU crowd... 

Just think on this for a second..

Tech would have lost EVERY SINGLE GAME in the ACC if they would have lost to FSU... EVERY SINGLE ONE!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

really sad that fsu thinks they are a great team; they were exposed this season just like ohio st when they played a great team in Mich State.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

:


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Jimbo is 7-1 against the mighty Sec.

The Noles have the most recent NC of ANY team represented in this thread. 




Yeah we lost to Tech and Houston with one of the youngest teams I can remember us having.  Every team represented in this thread has some embarrassing losses as well. UCF, Colorado, Utah, Louisiana Monroe (Really 6?). 



Flame on boys, enjoy it while you can. Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo is 7-1 against the mighty Sec.
> 
> The Noles have the most recent NC of ANY team represented in this thread.
> 
> ...



wrong thug. snooker was just here and my mega popcorn post and mich st comment spooked him. spin away just like slimy ol gold ranger.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And lost to Tech!! Can't run from that one!!




Sure did.

So what foes that say about the East? 

Pg 5


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the pic Browning7WSM.




Wooooooooooo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sure did.
> 
> So what foes that say about the East?
> 
> Pg 5



What I've been saying the whole time! FSU sucks!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2016)

You guys arguing which team is better between UGA and Fl St?  

Fl St with one of the worst loses in the country, as well as lost its bowl game, and UGA is, well, UGA. No one takes them seriously, and yes, you won your bowl game, but something tells me only because the clock ran out on a pathetic Penn st team that had the worst offense in the BIG. Well, maybe NW had the worst? (p.s. don't tell that to VOl nation as I think they are still dancing in the street with their bowl win!!! Their back baby!!!)

From an unbiased observer, they are equal this year as their records show. I think if they played 10 times they probably split?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys arguing which team is better between UGA and Fl St?
> 
> Fl St with one of the worst loses in the country, as well as lost its bowl game, and UGA is, well, UGA. No one takes them seriously, and yes, you won your bowl game, but something tells me only because the clock ran out on a pathetic Penn st team that had the worst offense in the BIG. Well, maybe NW had the worst? (p.s. don't tell that to VOl nation as I think they are still dancing in the street with their bowl win!!! Their back baby!!!)
> 
> From an unbiased observer, they are equal this year as their records show. I think if they played 10 times they probably split?



It's all we got Snook. 




Don't get us started on OSU.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo is 7-1 against the mighty Sec.
> 
> The Noles have the most recent NC of ANY team represented in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 5, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys arguing which team is better between UGA and Fl St?
> 
> Fl St with one of the worst loses in the country, as well as lost its bowl game, and UGA is, well, UGA. No one takes them seriously, and yes, you won your bowl game, but something tells me only because the clock ran out on a pathetic Penn st team that had the worst offense in the BIG. Well, maybe NW had the worst? (p.s. don't tell that to VOl nation as I think they are still dancing in the street with their bowl win!!! Their back baby!!!)
> 
> From an unbiased observer, they are equal this year as their records show. I think if they played 10 times they probably split?



Vol nation isn't the one's that ranked Northwestern so high. We just show up and play. BTW That's 2 straight against the big ten. I would have to go back and look last time Tennessee lost to a big ten school. 2014 was Iowa who didn't belong on the same field as the Vols yet the same team was ranked what 4th or 5th this year? are you starting to see the pattern here? 

Line OSU up anytime, any day of the week.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Every team represented in this thread has some embarrassing losses as well.



Nope. UGA had no embarrassing losses this year, only embarrassing wins.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nope. UGA had no embarrassing losses this year, only embarrassing wins.



It really doesn't matter at this point. This is an "also ran" thread. We'll see more Bammers next week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

So... Does FSU suck worse than UGA?? I think so!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... Does FSU suck worse than UGA?? I think so!!



yes they do suck more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yes they do suck more.



But they are better than the Vols.. I'll give them that!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But they are better than the Vols.. I'll give them that!



another volsux and nolesux


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 6, 2016)

GA and FSU suck the same. 10rc is a little better. Hope this settles things


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

add another win and a national championship


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

How did the PAC12 do??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> add another win and a national championship



Wow!!  Auburn fan bragging on a Bama Championship.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did the PAC12 do??



They sent their referees to the championship game. 

 That counts as a win doesn't it?


----------

